# Temps for Lotion Bars



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

If your recipe includes shea or cocoa butter, indeed the high temperature can make the bars all the way from soft to melting!!! I try to keep my samples in the shade of the pop up and a lot of vendors keep their lotion bars in a cooler until sold. So, just be aware you will need to be careful with them.


----------



## RockinBee (May 16, 2012)

That's what I was thinking on the lines of a cooler. We'll see how it goes. Just in the works to research where I can get tins and such. What type of packaging do you use and approximately what size bars do you make? I don't know if I'll be able to sell too high in my area. Will depend on how much the over all cost is. Certainly wouldn't be able to sell for $6 for a 1oz bar that's for sure. I already have shea butter and will use another carrier oil that I probably already use for my soaps. It just may be a fall/winter/spring items. It can get too hot at times to worry about them. At least that will give me some time to research for supplies and get things lined up in that department. Thanks so much for confirming my issue on heat and lotion bars. Didn't know if with the beeswax it would make them hard enough to not melt, but with the other stuff, I can see how it could.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I just wrap in tissue and tie with rafia or ribbon. You could probably add more beeswax to make them a little harder, but then it makes it harder to rub on and into the skin. Good luck though,


----------



## Kristen beck (May 1, 2012)

The recipe i use 1 pound of beeswax, 1 pound shea butter, 1 pound of cocoa butter and a pound of sweet almond oil. It takes so much to melt the beeswax that when it's combined it would take a really hot day to melt them completely. I love lotion bars, i no longer use the creamed lotions due to all the preservatives in them. Give me good old fashioned all natural any day!


----------

